# 2, 1 stars the same day



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

1. So i go to pickup and this Ugly mansion was like a compound.
Guy walks out and opens the gate telling me to pull in.
I do then he says they will be right out.
After about 5 min passed the cancel time they still are not out but i can't leave, i'm locked in, so i honk my horn. They finally come out and this entitled ***** tells me she had to call the baby sitter?
Hello, don't order a ride until your ready.
I tell them i need to get going while she wants to sit in the car and put her shoes on with her feet out of the car.
1 Star

2. 3 Drunk young girls in there 20's going to Red Rocks come out Late, again passed cancel time. I was going to cancel, but i didn't, should have.
They all have glasses of wine and i tell them they need to drink up before we can go. There pissed but drink it and then complain what a waste of expensive wine.
Spoiled kids, the conversation from them was painful enough on the ride but they 1 star me after bragging there big tippers and will tip me good because they were late.
They didn't.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

You should've canceled both of those. The red flags were clear from the beginning. I can't believe you actually let someone lock you in to their property! ALWAYS make sure you have a way out. How long have you been driving?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

"Rides I should have shuffled."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sometimes the timer doesn’t show right away, so I use the timer in my phone and set it to 5 min. Just leave after that, as Ariel wrote. There are so many drivers. the pax will get another ride in a few min. They probably still wouldn’t be ready, but that’s on the next driver.


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> You should've canceled both of those. The red flags were clear from the beginning. I can't believe you actually let someone lock you in to their property! ALWAYS make sure you have a way out. How long have you been driving?


Too Long !


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Too Long !


Then you really should know better. I've only been driving 3 months and I would not have made those rookie mistakes. The cancel button is your friend.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Then you really should know better. I've only been driving 3 months and I would not have made those rookie mistakes. The cancel button is your friend.


You tell him Ariel. ???


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You tell him Ariel. ???


I mean, I'm not _trying _to be condescending, but really?! Especially allowing yourself to be locked in on someone's property?! So dangerous, you never know what could happen!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

jeffbeck27 said:


> 1. So i go to pickup and this Ugly mansion was like a compound.
> Guy walks out and opens the gate telling me to pull in.
> I do then he says they will be right out.
> After about 5 min passed the cancel time they still are not out but i can't leave, i'm locked in, so i honk my horn. They finally come out and this entitled @@@@@ tells me she had to call the baby sitter?
> ...


When people make you wait beyond what is reasonable it should be obvious they don't respect you or your time. A cancellation fee will be the easiest money You will make all day without having to drive.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I one star all of my passengers on Uber and lyft. Cash tips being the only way they are getting a 5 star. As well as the few stragglers on lyft who do tip on the app. 

Passengers are abusing the ride share system. When they come out late, smell like any assortment of bad smells, bring children, use multiple stops, treat drivers like poop, etc...it reinforces this belief. If they tip it is an apology of acknowledgement that this is our plight as drivers. 

If a passenger on Uber tips after I one star them then that’s the price of not using cash. 

People(drivers) need to stop being so butt hurt about their ratings. Passenger better know what’s up when their driver pulls up and the rating is similar to their previous rider account. 4.9 or above tells the passenger that you are a push over and will do whatever they want. 4.67 and the passenger suddenly realizes that their driver doesn’t give a chuck and if they mess around the poop will fly.


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Agreed, but let me add.
1. I had no idea the gate would lock behind me.

The Redrocks ride was my last on the way home and a 20 mile ride.
No excuse but it also effected my decision to take the ride.

The Uber rating system is so F up.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

jeffbeck27 said:


> I had no idea the gate would lock behind me


It probably locked automatically. Personally I would not have taken that chance. If I pulled up to a gated property (privately owned house or mansion, apartment complexes are a little different) I would cancel if they asked me to pull in past the point where the gate could close behind me. But I'm sure you won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I one star all of my passengers on Uber and lyft. Cash tips being the only way they are getting a 5 star. As well as the few stragglers on lyft who do tip on the app.
> 
> Passengers are abusing the ride share system. When they come out late, smell like any assortment of bad smells, bring children, use multiple stops, treat drivers like poop, etc...it reinforces this belief. If they tip it is an apology of acknowledgement that this is our plight as drivers.
> 
> ...


I call bullshit. You are 1 starring 90% of your rides?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

rubisgsa said:


> I call bullshit. You are 1 starring 90% of your rides?


80-85%


rubisgsa said:


> I call bullshit. You are 1 starring 90% of your rides?


i also suggest trying it. At first it's seems counterintuitive. It's not. The algo registers everything....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Sometimes the timer doesn't show right away, so I use the timer in my phone and set it to 5 min.


If timer doesn't count, you probably will not be paid cancel fee. In which case, what a the point of waiting?

Either cancel right then and there, and move on, or Start the ride and hope they come out.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Then you really should know better. I've only been driving 3 months and I would not have made those rookie mistakes. The cancel button is your friend.


Twinkies!!! I've been driving 3 months too.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I one star all of my passengers on Uber and lyft. Cash tips being the only way they are getting a 5 star. As well as the few stragglers on lyft who do tip on the app.
> 
> Passengers are abusing the ride share system. When they come out late, smell like any assortment of bad smells, bring children, use multiple stops, treat drivers like poop, etc...it reinforces this belief. If they tip it is an apology of acknowledgement that this is our plight as drivers.
> 
> ...


Think @Rakos has the poop will fly patent....you will owe him a fifty cent royalty per mile on next trip (or basically what people pay Lyft for a lease)


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I one star all of my passengers on Uber and lyft. Cash tips being the only way they are getting a 5 star. As well as the few stragglers on lyft who do tip on the app.
> 
> Passengers are abusing the ride share system. When they come out late, smell like any assortment of bad smells, bring children, use multiple stops, treat drivers like poop, etc...it reinforces this belief. If they tip it is an apology of acknowledgement that this is our plight as drivers.
> 
> ...


I respect your decision but reading your post I could hear the "Soup Nazi".


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Twinkies!!! I've been driving 3 months too.


Seriously, out of all the adjectives to describe things in the English language the best word you could come up with was Twinkies??? LOL


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

that would not fly in my market 

id be sitting idle


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

jeffbeck27 said:


> After about 5 min passed the cancel time they still are not out but i can't leave, i'm locked in, so i honk my horn.


The locked gate doesn't prevent the "cancel ride" button from working. If they want the next Uber driver to show up, they'll have no choice but to let you out.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> You should've canceled both of those. The red flags were clear from the beginning. I can't believe you actually let someone lock you in to their property! ALWAYS make sure you have a way out. How long have you been driving?


❤❤❤



jeffbeck27 said:


> Drunk young girls in there 20's going to Red Rocks come out *Late, again passed cancel time.* I was going to cancel, but i didn't, should have.
> They all have glasses of wine and i tell them they need to drink up before we can go. *There pissed *but drink it and then *complain* what a waste of expensive wine.


Most problem pax actually give the courtesy to show you they are a pain in the ass right away!

Almost all bad stories start off like this. Look for red flags.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mista T said:


> If timer doesn't count, you probably will not be paid cancel fee. In which case, what a the point of waiting?
> 
> Either cancel right then and there, and move on, or Start the ride and hope they come out.


I have been paid. I've just called support, if the timer doesn't come up.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I one star all of my passengers on Uber and lyft.


Given enough time, you will eventually have unpaired yourself with
every rider in your geographical area! Then: No More Pings For You! 
:shifty::laugh:


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Given enough time, you will eventually have unpaired yourself with
> every rider in your geographical area! Then: No More Pings For You!
> :shifty::laugh:


Then I have won and the algorithm has lost.


----------

